
What I've learnt from this successful CEO who had only $3 left in his bank - grantmojo
A friend of mine graduated from Cambridge University  13 years ago, went on to work at a top consulting firm. Just as his career advanced rapidly, he abruptly quitted and invested all his $20k saving into his new venture. $20k quickly dried up and one morning, he woke up to $3 left in his bank.<p>Miraculously, the next day after, he found $30k in his bank, giving him the breathing room to continue. Today, his company has staff close to 100 with offices in three countries, aiming at disrupting an age old industry.<p>That $30k is not god sent, he simply earned it. Months before that $3 day, he already anticipated empty bank account, so he offered to work for free for his &quot;imaginary&quot; client. He busted ass all month, and this client loved his product&#x2F;service so much and he voluntarily put $30k into his account, hence miracle I mentioned earlier.<p>Today, I sat across table from him, asked him, whats your advice for an early stage startup.<p>He did not hesitate: flawless execution. cash flow. Ideas, products are secondary, the most important is your will to find that first customers who really love your product.<p>I further asked him: what if I&#x27;m so indecisive, I don&#x27;t know who will be my customers, my product can do so much.<p>He replied:&quot;Find that customer who badly need your service, and simplify it for this customer.&quot;<p>It reminds me what Groove founder Alex Turnbull said: &quot;the fundamental keys to success are simple but hard: first and foremost, make something that people badly need or want.&quot;<p>P.s. Please have a look at our product offering in the link, and let me know in the comments what you think. Any feedbacks are appreciated. Thanks!<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;audiencemojo.com
======
pedalpete
Nice little story, but then you point to audiencemojo, basically an automated
clickfarm for instagram.

How does that compare to the advice you were given. If you get 1 customer for
audiencemojo, they get 1 like from you (as you don't have others in your farm
to take advantage of) what are they going to pay you for? Or are you going to
like them from fake accounts? What will that actually do for them.

My main criticism is you've spent a bunch of time and clearly thought out what
adds up to little more than a scam, and if you think Instagram doesn't have
the ability to shut you down in a very short time, you're dreaming.

If I'm misreading what you're doing, please correct me.

If I'm right, stop. just stop. take a breath, realise that there are many many
great things you could be building now that will 1) actually help people and
2) that you can be proud of. If you can nail those two, it is likely that you
will have something that somebody will pay for.

Don't be a charlatan or wantrepreneur. It appears you have some ability,
you've got a minor project done where others have not, you just chose the
wrong project. Not a big deal. Just take better aim next time.

------
coreyp_1
Your link has nothing to do with the post.

